# The Queen



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Uno dei pezzi, a mio avviso, più belli:


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Dicembre 2012)

I migliori


----------



## Canonista (30 Dicembre 2012)

...insieme a:


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Dicembre 2012)

il mio gruppo preferito in assoluto, come si può intuire dal mio nick.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Dicembre 2012)

anche il mio!!erano troppo avanti


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Dicembre 2012)

Under Pressure


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Dicembre 2012)

Uno dei gruppi migliori di sempre, e uno dei miei preferiti. Eccezionali, e per Mercury non ci sono parole 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Uno dei gruppi migliori di sempre, e uno dei miei preferiti. Eccezionali, e per Mercury non ci sono parole


----------



## Prinz (31 Dicembre 2012)

Bravi, molto bravi, ma un po' sopravvalutati


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Bravi, molto bravi, ma un po' sopravvalutati


No.

Sopravvalutati no. Possono non piacere, ma sono tutto fuorché sopravvalutati. Anzi, per me sono anche sottovalutati.


----------



## Prinz (7 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No.
> 
> Sopravvalutati no. Possono non piacere, ma sono tutto fuorché sopravvalutati. Anzi, per me sono anche sottovalutati.



COme fa ad essere sottovalutato un gruppo che è osannato da mezzo mondo. Ripeto, grandi. Ma non tra i più grandi come la maggior parte delle persone reputa. Per il semplice fatto che almeno una cinquantina di gruppi hanno fatto qualcosa di più significativo dei Queen.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> COme fa ad essere sottovalutato un gruppo che è osannato da mezzo mondo. Ripeto, grandi. Ma non tra i più grandi come la maggior parte delle persone reputa. Per il semplice fatto che almeno una cinquantina di gruppi hanno fatto qualcosa di più significativo dei Queen.


Boh, cosa intendi per significativo?
Lasciando perdere Bohemian Rapsody e Innuendo (la più bella canzone mai scritta in assoluto) che sono un po' l'inizio e la fine dei Queen, Freddie e company hanno letteralmente portato il teatro (insieme a Bowie->guarda un po' Under Pressure) sul palco, dando ispirazione al genere Glam. Le canzoni sono un mix di più generi musicali...fantastici


----------



## Prinz (7 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Boh, cosa intendi per significativo?
> Lasciando perdere Bohemian Rapsody e Innuendo (la più bella canzone mai scritta in assoluto) che sono un po' l'inizio e la fine dei Queen, Freddie e company hanno letteralmente portato il teatro (insieme a Bowie->guarda un po' Under Pressure) sul palco, dando ispirazione al genere Glam. Le canzoni sono un mix di più generi musicali...fantastici



Il genere Glam esisteva già da prima dei Queen (e personalmente ne avrei fatto anche a meno), quindi non hanno inventato proprio nulla. Per il resto confermo quanto innanzi: iperesaltati all'inverosimile


----------



## James Watson (7 Gennaio 2013)

Molto più progressive rock di quando si creda oggi...
Bohemian per me è uno dei migliori pezzi prog mai scritti. Non insultatemi


----------



## Prinz (7 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Molto più progressive rock di quando si creda oggi...
> Bohemian per me è uno dei migliori pezzi prog mai scritti. Non insultatemi



Sì Bohemian può considerarsi un pezzo progressivo, ma a parte quello non mi pare che i Queen possano ascriversi al genere


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

Concordo con Prinz. Sono stati grandi, ma non grandissimi (come invece vengono sempre descritti)


----------



## Miro (7 Gennaio 2013)

I migliori di SEMPRE.


----------

